# The most powerful MKV...



## nintendodude (Nov 4, 2007)

...who has it?
how powerful is it?
what mods are involved?
my friend thinks that the 2.0T is gutless and has no potential, I want some proof that he is wrong! pics/dyno charts appreciated.


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: The most powerful MKV... (nintendodude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nintendodude* »_...who has it?
how powerful is it?
what mods are involved?
my friend thinks that the 2.0T is gutless and has no potential, I want some proof that he is wrong! pics/dyno charts appreciated.

Go into the technical forum. That is where they all 'hang'.
A lot of guys running big turbo set-ups.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

2.0Ts are about 500HP.. low 12s 1/4 mile and they plan to hit high 11s... and who knows when they will stop.
Like MKV said, check the 2.0T section.

JT


----------



## nintendodude (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (x9t)*

I wanna make a little one stop shop for info in the MKV thread. I am talking about the car, not just the engine. link me?


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

:searchnoob:


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (nintendodude)*

We've been thinking I probably had the most powerful Stage 1 car around. Haven't seen a Stage 1 dyno higher than this.
Revo Stg. 1
Forge Intake 
Forge DV
Capped/Blocked off PCV
We haven't done a new dyno since I've gone to Stage 2, however, but we plan to.








Here were my baseline numbers with absolutely no mods other than our replacement DV.










_Modified by [email protected] at 2:55 PM 8-17-2008_


----------



## GTIPASSION (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (GTIPASSION)*

I do about 430whp on race gas


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

na, there is a guy locally that has a stage 3 that has mor elike 450 with meth


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We've been thinking I probably had the most powerful Stage 1 car around. Haven't seen a Stage 1 dyno higher than this.
Revo Stg. 1
Forge Intake 
Forge DV
Capped/Blocked off PCV
We haven't done a new dyno since I've gone to Stage 2, however, but we plan to.








Here were my baseline numbers with absolutely no mods other than our replacement DV.









_Modified by [email protected] at 2:55 PM 8-17-2008_

using different corrections. SAE and STD. STD will have a smaller correction than SAE.....not really apples to apples


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_using different corrections. SAE and STD. STD will have a smaller correction than SAE.....not really apples to apples









Didn't even think about that. Sorry.
Here are my stock numbers using the standard correction factor:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com...o.jpg
I still don't have access to the WinPEP files of my Stg. 1 run however. Been having a hard time getting it from the dyno facility. Only that single screen capture for the time being.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Didn't even think about that. Sorry.
Here are my stock numbers using the standard correction factor:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com...o.jpg
I still don't have access to the WinPEP files of my Stg. 1 run however. Been having a hard time getting it from the dyno facility. Only that single screen capture for the time being.

Mike,
I don't mean to be rude but you know you can't compare a dyno graph from one car on one dyno to a different car on a different dyno.
Saying this is one of the highest you have seen, I guess that's correct but it has to be taken with a grain of salt. We all know there are a ton of variables involved with every dyno run.
Now, if we had a shootout of 4 or 5 different ecu upgrades, intakes, exhausts, d.v.'s, intercoolers, etc. all on the same dyno on the same day, same car, then you could compare graphs and make a claim to which mods resulted in the highest power.
Again, I don't mean to be rude but throwing that dyno up there in the op's request for most powerful mk5 isn't really a true reflection of what those mods make as an average across multiple dyno's and cars and conditions.
Its like a performance product manufacturer taking 5 runs of their new product on the dyno and releasing the highest run as the power rating instead of one of the lower or an average of the runs.
You make me feel like I can buy those same mods you have and go to any dyno in my area and make those same numbers which you and I both know won't happen.










_Modified by [email protected] at 9:17 AM 8-18-2008_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I just felt like whoring my dyno, which was the highest of any car at a local dyno day. Higher than Stg. 2 cars with meth injection.
I wasn't making a sales pitch.
Don't read too much into it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I just felt like whoring my dyno, which was the highest of any car at a local dyno day. Higher than Stg. 2 cars with meth injection.
I wasn't making a sales pitch.
Don't read too much into it.








That's what I figured. Sorry for calling foul. Dyno whore!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Don't get me wrong.
I can completely see the oddity of a Stg. 1 car making those numbers, which is why everyone here in town who was at that dyno day refers to my car as a _factory freak_.
Once we have a chance to make it back to the dyno, we're curious to see if things are still abnormally high now that I have an exhaust and a Stg. 2 flash.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Mike,
I don't mean to be rude but you know you can't compare a dyno graph from one car on one dyno to a different car on a different dyno.
Saying this is one of the highest you have seen, I guess that's correct but it has to be taken with a grain of salt. We all know there are a ton of variables involved with every dyno run.
Now, if we had a shootout of 4 or 5 different ecu upgrades, intakes, exhausts, d.v.'s, intercoolers, etc. all on the same dyno on the same day, same car, then you could compare graphs and make a claim to which mods resulted in the highest power.
Again, I don't mean to be rude but throwing that dyno up there in the op's request for most powerful mk5 isn't really a true reflection of what those mods make as an average across multiple dyno's and cars and conditions.
Its like a performance product manufacturer taking 5 runs of their new product on the dyno and releasing the highest run as the power rating instead of one of the lower or an average of the runs.
You make me feel like I can buy those same mods you have and go to any dyno in my area and make those same numbers which you and I both know won't happen.









_Modified by [email protected] at 9:17 AM 8-18-2008_

There actually were around 12 fsi cars there that day and his was at the top... many different manufacturers parts used on the cars present, from stage 1 to stage 2 with pump and water/meth. No need to get into the details of that though as it would only lead to bickering and would not relate to the question asked. I don't think he was trying to misrepresent anything, just being a whore. Thanks for protecting the public though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Mike, when are you going to give her a run at the track? Let me know. I'll be APR fully loaded stage 2 and k03 till the end of September. Head to head REVO VS APR. In the end lets see if your freakish dyno numbers mean anything on the ground. ;-)


----------



## abarlow (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Mike, when are you going to give her a run at the track? Let me know. I'll be APR fully loaded stage 2 and k03 till the end of September. Head to head REVO VS APR. In the end lets see if your freakish dyno numbers mean anything on the ground. ;-)


OH SNAP!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Mike, when are you going to give her a run at the track? Let me know. I'll be APR fully loaded stage 2 and k03 till the end of September. Head to head REVO VS APR. In the end lets see if your freakish dyno numbers mean anything on the ground. ;-)

And if he can't perform well at the track would that prove anything beyond who the better driver was or who had better tires? He still doesn't have as many mods as you either.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]rsport.com* »_
And if he can't perform well at the track would that prove anything beyond who the better driver was or who had better tires? He still doesn't have as many mods as you either.
















lol He has a better dyno sheet right? If we are going to start talking about who has the most "powerful" lets not bother flashing dyno sheets then. 
My car weighs more, and I'll leave the radials at the house!








All jokes aside I am sure there would still be a number of variables to factor in. I'm DSG as well so that in it self does not make it "Fair". 








Just wanted to stir things up just like Mike did. lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Perhaps if it were quickest mkv. Not to mention that Mike's car has never seen north of 4000 rpm he's a slow and low wind in the air type of fella not a racer


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

or wind in the hair type fella. cheers!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected]m)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Perhaps if it were quickest mkv. Not to mention that Mike's car has never seen north of 4000 rpm he's a slow and low wind in the air type of fella not a racer

HAHAHAHAHAHA
my car makes no power..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There actually were around 12 fsi cars there that day and his was at the top... many different manufacturers parts used on the cars present, from stage 1 to stage 2 with pump and water/meth. No need to get into the details of that though as it would only lead to bickering and would not relate to the question asked. I don't think he was trying to misrepresent anything, just being a whore. Thanks for protecting the public though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I read that thread btw! Wednesday motors and such,








I think it would be interesting to see what other flashes do on Mike's car as well.


----------



## Chupathingy (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
HAHAHAHAHAHA
my car makes no power..

thats only cause it has/had a huge hole in the engine due to you screwing with it


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chupathingy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chupathingy* »_
thats only cause it has/had a huge hole in the engine due to you screwing with it









I did not nor have not had a hole in my engine.. thank you very much!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I did not nor have not had a hole in my engine.. thank you very much!

How do you get air into the engine and exhaust out of it without holes?!?! Where can I purchase this mod?! Will my DV/PCV be ok?


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I did not nor have not had a hole in my engine.. thank you very much!

A double negative. nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

we do okay


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_we do okay










We do too. Full production APR Stage 3 kit, connecting rods, and a beta race gas file. Still got some more boost left in the 2871r too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (FSI-King)*

for reference, the 2871R maxes out at about 380whp hp on our dyno.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_for reference, the 2871R maxes out at about 380whp hp on our dyno. 

Look up^
That's a 2871R. How come you guys can't get more than 380'ish?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

*Oh snap!*








You guys are still all crazy. K04 till the day I die. ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Look up^
That's a 2871R. How come you guys can't get more than 380'ish?



_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Mike,
I don't mean to be rude but you know you can't compare a dyno graph from one car on one dyno to a different car on a different dyno.


From the horse's mouth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I believe Gregg posted a dyno chart from a dynojet in South Florida. I posted a dyno from our Mustang dyno here in socal. I simply noted what the turbo will do on OUR dyno.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I believe Gregg posted a dyno chart from a dynojet in South Florida. I posted a dyno from our Mustang dyno here in socal. I simply noted what the turbo will do on OUR dyno. 

I'm not current on the VF/Giac line up. What turbo is making 400+ in your post above if you are saying the 2871R hasen't made past 380 on your dyno?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
From the horse's mouth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I believe Gregg posted a dyno chart from a dynojet in South Florida. I posted a dyno from our Mustang dyno here in socal. I simply noted what the turbo will do on OUR dyno. 

Sorry, I meant more like what boost pressures did you try and what fuel?
My question was honest in that if you tried some different stuff you could get closer to Gregg's dyno with the 2871r.
I didn't mean to insuate you don't have tuning abilities or whatever, just that the 2871r is a pretty good turbocharger and likes to be pushed.
At those power levels, 50whp is roughly 12%. So I certainly agree that the difference could be cars and dyno's.
I am mostly just curious how far you pushed the 2871R. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'm not current on the VF/Giac line up. What turbo is making 400+ in your post above if you are saying the 2871R hasen't made past 380 on your dyno?









Arin I believe they are using a t3 externally gated 3076r. I also have about 15 dyno pulls showing numbers ranging from 415whp-429whp. numbers on several dyno pulls, and as we all know there is no way to manipulate dynojet #'s.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Ahh, I was under the impression the RSR setup was using a gt2871 as per their website.
Just curious, is 380wheel with the lower compression RSR?


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (FSI-King)*

More dyno sheets FTW


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

If you ever throw some tires on that thing and need someone to drive it.... give me a call I have references.


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you ever throw some tires on that thing and need someone to drive it.... give me a call I have references.

sorry thats Chris Greens job already


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (FSI-King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSI-King* »_
sorry thats Chris Greens job already









pffft, like he knows what he is doing.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

pagparts /thread


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I made 615 on pump


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_I made 615 on pump

did you swap my engine into your backseat ???


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

Well last year he had to drive someones jetta at fix in tampa i guess that's how all of his customer car's are lol...


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (slow85golf)*

if i can sort out my APR 93 problems I will run full throttle on more skipping stg2, but NO.... CEL is my friend
















lol


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

yea i got two fsi's now hahahahha


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_yea i got two fsi's now hahahahha

i knew it


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
A double negative. nice.

Actually thats not even close to a double negative, it was an accidential double past tense..








did was supposed to be do.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Actually thats not even close to a double negative, it was an accidential double past tense..








did was supposed to be do.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

That picture is extra funny because if you were home schooled why would you need to carry them somewhere with a leather strap...


----------



## Chupathingy (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

the strap is there for when you're bad


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chupathingy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chupathingy* »_the strap is there for when you're bad

I was trying to keep my reply clean..


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Chupathingy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chupathingy* »_the strap is there for when you're bad


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

HAHA not quite, never been across the knee, but have laid a few across mine..








Where is this thread going...


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Where is this thread going... 

downhill


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (FSI-King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSI-King* »_
sorry thats Chris Greens job already









I don't know who that is, but cool!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I don't know who that is, but cool! 

omgwtflolzrotfllmao, you don't know WHO CHRIS GREEN IS?!?!?


----------



## Chupathingy (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
omgwtflolzrotfllmao, you don't know WHO CHRIS GREEN IS?!?!?









I bet you can't wait till the day when somebody on this forum says the same about Keith from APR huh?


----------



## Vtechsweden (Jan 19, 2007)

*Complete Stock SKoda 2.0 t fsi 200 hp org*

This dyno shet is from a customers car.
Complete Stock exept our chip - extremversion.









/Jonis Vtech.se


----------



## Vtechsweden (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Complete Stock SKoda 2.0 t fsi 200 hp org (Vtechsweden)*

This is engine power , Wheel hp is 245


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Chupathingy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chupathingy* »_
I bet you can't wait till the day when somebody on this forum says the same about Keith from APR huh? 

Lol, no not quite. Chris is a true VW celebrity due to his mk3 jetta drag racing career. he's done alot for this community in regards to pushing the limits of each new chassis and is usually one of the first to do so.


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:04 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
downhill









LOL


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

The 'gator at the end of the hill is a nice touch to that sign.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Lots of 2.0T power in here! 
Although not the highest, its plenty for a photo ;-)
Stage 2 CCTA GTI
ED30 K04 GTI
Stage 3 A3








GTI 2.0TSI
GTI 2.0TFSI
A4 1.8T
S6 V10
Cayenne V8
997 Twin Turbo
A3 2.0TFSI
S4 V8


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:18 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Lots of 2.0T power in here! 
Although not the highest, its plenty for a photo ;-)
Stage 2 CCTA GTI
ED30 K04 GTI
Stage 3 A3








GTI 2.0TSI
GTI 2.0TFSI
A4 1.8T
S6 V10
Cayenne V8
997 Twin Turbo
A3 2.0TFSI
S4 V8

_Modified by [email protected] at 4:18 PM 8-19-2008_

Notice the suspension doesn't lag at all on the real cars!








You can stick your head in between the tire and fender on that red GTi. What's up with that?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Notice the suspension doesn't lag at all on the real cars!









Yeah, that's pretty neat. Remember when I raced you on the way to the office and won?

_fired_


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't know what's more impressive, the garage or the cars... very cool pic.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yeah, that's pretty neat. Remember when I raced you on the way to the office and won?

_fired_

yeah, yeah, yeah. remind me to post your list of excuses next time we get an invite to a track day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yeah, yeah, yeah. remind me to post your list of excuses next time we get an invite to a track day.

Hey, you get my car on the track, I'll be more than glad to spew out excuses!


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Hah I'd love to see what a K04 can do in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Agree...
I'll get my car to the track eventually.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Lol, no not quite. Chris is a true VW celebrity due to his mk3 jetta drag racing career. he's done alot for this community in regards to pushing the limits of each new chassis and is usually one of the first to do so.

_Modified by [email protected] at 2:04 PM 8-19-2008_

Figured he must be known in these circles. I spent some years drag racing, but likely not in the same classes. I stopped drag racing fwd's back in the late nineties, shortly after we started posting up single digits. Good to see it's in good hands.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Agree...
I'll get my car to the track eventually. 

silly dragracers! I meant a real track!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I spy a Longitudinal 2.0T with a BT kit on it in the engine clean room:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hmmm.. i spy two 997TT Turbochargers....


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

i will be back with the most powerful mk5 dyno sheet as soon as my new intake manifold shows up and the motec is wired







horsepower is no longer limited by fuel for me....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i will be back with the most powerful mk5 dyno sheet as soon as my new intake manifold shows up and the motec is wired







horsepower is no longer limited by fuel for me....

Motec? Like SEM?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

yes sir


----------



## acidrome (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I spy VF RSS kit for the longitudinal B7 A4..wait im driving it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (acidrome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acidrome* »_I spy VF RSS kit for the longitudinal B7 A4..wait im driving it.










Here's another BT B7 but this one is red!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yes sir









Why? You don't like FSI or do they have a FSI version now? Why is fueling an issue? Do you need bigger injectors? I don't think you are maxing our pump yet.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Why? You don't like FSI or do they have a FSI version now? Why is fueling an issue? Do you need bigger injectors? I don't think you are maxing our pump yet.

yes motec makes an FSI ecu, their full new line of ecu's will be officially released in october, i am going to try a few different things including running the car with no FSI injectors and as well running the car with both FSI and regular injectors...once the have the second built motor in i am looking for around 600whp with a 35R and i don't think anyone will make FSI injectors big enough to do so any time soon
its more a thing of me just wanting to play in uncharted places and once more FSI fueling comes along i will prob end up with the stock ecu again with continued revo software so the car will stil pass emisions
and the APR hpfp works great, it's deff not maxed i have never ever hit a fuel cut with it..i recommend that fuel pump to everyone it is by far worth the extra money over the autotech design http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:57 PM 8-20-2008_


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Now keith if he beats you at the track then what?









Bye bye job


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yes motec makes an FSI ecu, their full new line of ecu's will be officially released in october, i am going to try a few different things including running the car with no FSI injectors and as well running the car with both FSI and regular injectors...once the have the second built motor in i am looking for around 600whp with a 35R and i don't think anyone will make FSI injectors big enough to do so any time soon
its more a thing of me just wanting to play in uncharted places and once more FSI fueling comes along i will prob end up with the stock ecu again with continued revo software so the car will stil pass emisions
and the APR hpfp works great, it's deff not maxed i have never ever hit a fuel cut with it..i recommend that fuel pump to everyone it is by far worth the extra money over the autotech design http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by [email protected] at 3:57 PM 8-20-2008_

Have you maxed the current injectors you have? I know where some are that are a little bit larger.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (slow85golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slow85golf* »_Now keith if he beats you at the track then what?









Bye bye job

















Yeah, if he beats me in his car with him driving, I'll be tempted.


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

lol.. well let me know i need a new job


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Here's another BT B7 but this one is red!










ED30 K04ed A4!


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

That a4 is clean!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Have you maxed the current injectors you have? I know where some are that are a little bit larger.

no, the current injectors are not maxed, however i have not brought the boost higher than the stock map sensor can see..the power i have made now has been at 19/20psi...once the car is all setup properly the 30R will see 30-35psi which will require a ton more fuel


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
ED30 K04ed A4!


Sorry Arin, but a ko4 ain't a bt.








I only say that to rib Arin. Its truly amazing how much power the ko4 puts out for the new gen of VAG 4 cyl Turbocharged engines. As efficiency increases the power is following nicely.
I wonder if a ko4 for the valve lift engine is going to be comparable in size to 2871 since the ko4 for the 2.0T FSI is comparable to a 28r like others have said.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I'm never cutting off my k04skin


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

imo I dont think gt28 is bt ither








BT=gt35r or bigger


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (slow85golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slow85golf* »_imo I dont think gt28 is bt ither








BT=gt35r or bigger
















anything bigger than a k03 is a BT in 2.0t land








Maybe BT should stand for _bigger turbo_


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Have you maxed the current injectors you have? I know where some are that are a little bit larger.

im at 430whp and your injectors show no signs of being maxed out. And the car is running 11.6:1 at WOT


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FSI-King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSI-King* »_
im at 430whp and your injectors show no signs of being maxed out. And the car is running 11.6:1 at WOT

i agree the APR injectors and fuel pump flow very nicely, however once everything is settled in we are looking for an aditional 170whp over what you are currently making


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i agree the APR injectors and fuel pump flow very nicely, however once everything is settled in we are looking for an aditional 170whp over what you are currently making









Must be nice!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Must be nice!









don't bust my balls we are going to have the number 1 and number 2 spot on the top of the mk5 power list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif we just need our parts to come in


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
don't bust my balls we are going to have the number 1 and number 2 spot on the top of the mk5 power list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif we just need our parts to come in


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*

LMAO


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Why only 600whp on a GT35R? Is that on pump gas?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
don't bust my balls we are going to have the number 1 and number 2 spot on the top of the mk5 power list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif we just need our parts to come in









What about the drag time list, eh? Can you handle 600whp in a GTi at the track? Tubular frame or some such maybe?








You may have to swap the 2.0T into the R.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

i never said i was gonna pull good times, i am just going to turn into a dyno and mph whore


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_Why only 600whp on a GT35R? Is that on pump gas?

we are looking for 500whp on the 3071R and atleast 600whp with a GT35R, the car is 10.5:1 compression so i am not sure how far we can take it on pump gas
o yeah and our goal with the rabbit is 600whp on the 35R and 700whp with a 40R http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:09 PM 8-21-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i never said i was gonna pull good times, i am just going to turn into a dyno and mph whore









Oh come on! I want to see 9 secs in a GTI!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

haha i think with a 3300 pound GTi i would need more than 600whp, my goal is 10.90's


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Oh come on! I want to see 9 secs in a GTI!

oooh oooh, JC let me try! All we need is 140+ and 1.5x short times
edit- I don't weigh much either


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_haha i think with a 3300 pound GTi i would need more than 600whp, my goal is 10.90's

You can get em down to 2600!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

could you picture me driving that on the street lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_could you picture me driving that on the street lol

that would be awesome.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
we are looking for 500whp on the 3071R and atleast 600whp with a GT35R, the car is 10.5:1 compression so i am not sure how far we can take it on pump gas
o yeah and our goal with the rabbit is 600whp on the 35R and 700whp with a 40R http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by [email protected] at 12:09 PM 8-21-2008_

I can see you guys hitting 700whp with the 35R or atleast getting real close to it. 700whp with a 40R is weak sauce. There's 1.8t's with the "GT37R" putting out over 700whp.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Chris164935)*

their is more to it then making the power, their is also the problem of putting it to the ground, no one makes 2.5L stuff that is up to the 700whp mark yet..i am mainly talking clutch/diff/flywheel


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_their is more to it then making the power, their is also the problem of putting it to the ground, no one makes 2.5L stuff that is up to the 700whp mark yet..i am mainly talking clutch/diff/flywheel

so just make it an engine dyno queen then.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Rods are installed... car will be ready on Wed! Its hitting the dyno with 93 and 100 files as soon as we finish CCTA!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Rods are installed... car will be ready on Wed! Its hitting the dyno with 93 and 100 files as soon as we finish CCTA!









hmm my guess is 350whp on 93 and 430 on 100..do i sound like my numbers are close


----------



## APR M1 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: The most powerful MKV... (nintendodude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nintendodude* »_...who has it?
how powerful is it?
what mods are involved?
my friend thinks that the 2.0T is gutless and has no potential, I want some proof that he is wrong! pics/dyno charts appreciated.

Screw horsepower if I can't use it!


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_their is more to it then making the power, their is also the problem of putting it to the ground, no one makes 2.5L stuff that is up to the 700whp mark yet..i am mainly talking clutch/diff/flywheel

What transmission does the 2.5L use? Aren't the 2.0t's using an 02M? There are plenty of clutch kits available for 700whp+ for those.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Chris164935)*

2L FSI has a 02Q which is pretty much an 02M yes their are options, the 2.5 uses a trans very similar to an 02J but not exactly the same..right now we have a prototype SouthBend clutch/flywheel setup


----------



## nectar13 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

all this motor talk makes my pants tight


----------



## nectar13 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

all this motor talk makes my pants tight


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
hmm my guess is 350whp on 93 and 430 on 100..do i sound like my numbers are close









I would say ur guesses are close!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I would say ur guesses are close!









i saw ur post and was expecting the dyno....where is it man ??
side question -
what dyno did you get for your new facility?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
hmm my guess is 350whp on 93 

Am i missing something here??? isnt this whats advertised 380ish @ the crank?? for what almost 2 years now ?







Bob.G


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Am i missing something here??? isnt this whats advertised 380ish @ the crank?? for what almost 2 years now ?







Bob.G

yeah the 430whp on race gas is the *new* thing. which is what 480 crank, i dont know the drivetrain loss %?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
yeah the 430whp on race gas is the *new* thing. which is what 480 crank, i dont know the drivetrain loss %?

Maybe in the area of 12-15% power loss...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
Maybe in the area of 12-15% power loss...

Yeah, prolly more on the 12% side. 10% would be 473.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
i saw ur post and was expecting the dyno....where is it man ??
side question -
what dyno did you get for your new facility?

No no... dyno is to come soon!







I just want everyone to see how my car runs as a standard stg 3 setup with rods and 100 oct. The 93 run will just be a reiteration to show people what a healthy stg 3 car does.








We are still using the DynaPack Dyno, with a new Sound Master Dyno Cell that is ballistic, fire and sound proof. I must say standing infront of 150mph winds is insane!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I must say standing infront of 150mph winds is insane! [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

lol this came to my mind lmao
[IMG]http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s4/karsmi123/f/funny6.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hahah nice!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

The turbo used in this graph is a gt2871r?

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yeah, prolly more on the 12% side. 10% would be 473.


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_The turbo used in this graph is a gt2871r?



yes the standard gt2871r that comes in the stage 3 kit.


----------

